# Do Amanos Eat Duckweed?



## SameButMoreSo (Jan 20, 2009)

A few weeks ago I inadvertently introduced duckweed to my tank with some other new additions. For the first couple of weeks it looked like the duckweed was multiplying. Then, it started disappearing. Right now I probably have half a dozen plantlets in the corners of the tank, and that's it. I was a bit mystified at the disappearance, as I was under the impression that duckweed is almost impossible to eliminate once you have it. A couple of times I've seen my amanos swim up to the surface, grab a duckweed plant, and drag it back down to one of their perches. I assumed the shrimp were simply cleaning up fishfood caught in the roots. However, I'm wondering if the shrimp might be eating the entire plant.

I don't particularly care one way or the other whether I have duckweed. I tend to take a laissez faire approach to plant care. If the plant likes living there, great; if not, get something else that's better suited to the conditions. I'm just curious.


----------



## svenster88 (Jan 16, 2008)

My duckweed disappeared also, but I'm not sure whether the shimps had anything to do with it. Though it seems odd!


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

they ususlly don't, unless the plants is kind of dieing then they may eat them


----------

